# looking for a flatmate



## lulu_toadstool (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello all,
I am a neat female Interior Designer from the UK and currently looking for a flat mate to share my apartment of 630sq.ft. Sea view apartment in Tsing Lung Tau. Beautiful sea view with full use of clubhouse. One direct bus to central HK, 30mims journey. 

Looking for flatshare beginning of April 2013.

All furniture included, fridge, TV, hairdryer, washing machine, tumble dryer.

Bills included.

Please let me know of interested! Gorgeous place and lifestyle away from the hustle bustle. Trees, birds and seaside with BBQ facilities.

HKD$7500 p/m negotiable.


----------

